# Mandarin Goby



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Just curious to know is there anything else that a mandarin goby can eat besides those little insects that wonder the tank? Like anything in particular at the fish store. I hear they are hard to take care of......but i just don't understand why? The fish store have plenty of them in one tank.....how hard can it be?

here is a picture of one.....they are really cool looking


----------



## cat 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes they are pretty,interesting,etc.BUT alot of mandarins starve in the long run.They love pods and after they wipem out thats it unless u supplement your pod population.Its best to get a young one that u can train to take other foods like cyclopeeze.But thats just it gettin them 'trained'.They are abundant at FS and usually cheap too,but they require a little care and 'luck' to be sucessful in the long run.


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

cat 1 said:


> Yes they are pretty,interesting,etc.BUT alot of mandarins starve in the long run.They love pods and after they wipem out thats it unless u supplement your pod population.Its best to get a young one that u can train to take other foods like cyclopeeze.But thats just it gettin them 'trained'.They are abundant at FS and usually cheap too,but they require a little care and 'luck' to be sucessful in the long run.



alright thanks for the info. to me they seem prety difficult and will probbaly have a hard life with me....i dont want that to happen.....they are beautiful fish maybe one day if i get a 100gal i will get one


----------

